# Bmxey style Rollfast



## Big Moe (Feb 6, 2021)

Finally getting to do something I've wanted to for a while. Rollfast fastback with a bunch of bmx parts. Chrome landing gear fork, and tall bars. Red stem, grips, hubs and pedals. Polished rhynolites and mx brakes. White  profile racing crankset and sprocket. Just have to strip and paint the frame and strip the parts off a different frame and reassemble.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing that all together. Good luck


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 7, 2021)

Little mockup picture's for y'all to enjoy.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 22, 2021)

Made some progress on the Rollfast today. Still in mockup. Have some frame repair and modification to get handled. Interesting to note is the  top tube of the bike is the same diameter as the top tube of a 75 schwinn collegiate sport camelback frame. And the seat tubes are also.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 1, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> Made some progress on the Rollfast today. Still in mockup. Have some frame repair and modification to get handled. Interesting to note is the  top tube of the bike is the same diameter as the top tube of a 75 schwinn collegiate sport camelback frame. And the seat tubes are also.
> 
> View attachment 1362425



I tried to buy a frame similar to this one on here last year with the intent of doing something similar.  Looks awesome.


----------

